# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Zellenwert runden in VBA

## epione

Hi,

ich bin VBA Anfänger und würde gerne ein Wert in einer Zelle über VBA ansprechend und runden.

Ich hab mir folgendes überlegt, was aber irgendwie nicht funktioniert:





> Sub round()
> 
> Sheets("Projections").Range("AA5").Value = Application.WorksheetFunction.round
> 
> End Sub



Es heißt dann: "Argument not optional".

Wäre super wenn jemand weiterhelfen könnte!

----------


## teylyn

Hallo epione,

bitte poste in den allgemeinen Foren nur in Englisch. Ich habe Deinen Thread ins Non-English Forum verschoben.

Es gibt in VBA auch eine Round Funktion. Probier mal dies:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Gruss

----------


## epione

Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort!!

Kann ich das application.worksheetfunction immer weglassen? und wann benutze ich denn den präfix "vba" also beispielweise vba.round? 


Und sorry für falsch posten, ganz vergessen!

----------


## teylyn

Application.Worksheetfunction kannst Du benutzen, wenn VBA selbst keine entsprechende Funktion hat, z.B. wenn Du ein CountA() machen möchtest:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Zum Thema vba.round hab ich keinen Plan, bin selbst noch ziemlich am Anfang mit VBA.

----------


## romperstomper

(I leave this to teylyn to translate):
VBA has a Round function which is different from the Round worksheet function. When you use VBA.Round (or just Round) in code, you are using the VBA version, which uses bankers rounding (to nearest even number); Application.Round or Application.WorksheetFunction.Round uses the ROUND worksheet function, which uses symmetric arithmetic rounding (i.e. .5 rounds up).

----------


## teylyn

epione, brauchst Du ne Übersetzung?

Obwohl ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass romperstomper das auch alleine hinkriegen würde.

----------


## romperstomper

Ich spreche kein Deutsch seit etwa 20 Jahren! Hab' fast das Ganze vergessen.  :Wink:

----------


## epione

Ich studier in England, also no worries ;-))

Danke euch!!

----------

